# Few Plant questions... Ferts, and propagating



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok so first of. I am using Seachem liquid fert, and a CO2 liquid Boost. Should I also be using some root tabs? If so do I place one next to each plants root system under the substrate? 

Second. I have a nice thick bunch of anubias as well as java fern. Will not propagating these cause their growth to be stunted? Basically I want them to turn our 55 gallon Community tank into a Jungle really. What is the best way to do this? Split the plant up and plant it in smaller bunches and then let it fill or let the bunch stay the way it is and grow out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

anubia and java ferns are slow growers. They can be split to make more plants but will take awhile for them to fill in. Root tabs are good for heavy root feeders like swords. Anubia and java ferns aren't planted and get there nutriants from the water column. They should be tied to rocks and wood.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, so you suggest Instead of having my anubias rooting itself in the gravel I should some way tie it to my driftwood.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is my anubias


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a nice looking anubias. What variety is it?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Aunubias Nana is the closest I could find. Thank you!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It would do better tied to wood. You can tie it with thread and after it attaches remove the thread. I had an anubia nana that got as big as a basketball so they can get big just takes awhile.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet, I will be doing this Monday when I start rescaping my Community tank


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Any suggestions on the Java fern. It's actually pretty well rooted in substrate.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Tonight I banded the Aunubias to some driftwood. I can see where theyr roots grasp onto things really well. Looking forward to seeing it grow out on the driftwood. 

As for the Java fern, I went through and pulled all it's small runners off and just planted them into the substrate to get them growing. I guess befor too long I may have to try and sell some of the sprouts of the Java fern as they are growing like crazy.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

just don't bury the rhizome on the java fern. I keep mine tied to something as they are the same way as anubia.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Java Fern.. Do Not Bury the rhizome. The rhizome will send out "crampons".. these are hairlike threads that will anchor the plant to a surface..driftwood or lava-rock being the easiest. If the rhizome is buried, it will eventually rot. I just let my JF float around and eventually it finds it's own location!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

^ Agreed.The rhizome needs to stay above the substrate and be able to get some light and water movement.Otherwise,it will slowly die.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Think I am gonna get me some Lava rock today!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the look of a lava rock, driftwood, natural-colored substrate, and live plant look myself. My next step is to create a Dutch Garden setup, and try for a biotope while I'm about it.

Liquid fert and some sort of CO2 booster certainly wouldn't hurt, but those root tabs are vital. My LFS clerks are even telling me I should use them WITH my Fluorite and peat moss substrate arrangement.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Interesting take on those root tabs!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Iron is one of the hardest things to keep in decent concentrations in an aquarium, and root tabs are great for getting iron to the plants.

Also, you don't need to canvas the tank floor with them, just stick some near the plant stems as you suggested.

My favorite are the SeaChem root tabs, but I've heard the API tabs provide the best amount of the macros and micros.


----------

